# Proper pronunciation of Tissot?



## c_topher

Maybe a stupid question...I have always said "tea-soh", but in speaking with a local AD, she pronounced it as "tis-it".

Thoughts/opinions?


----------



## Watchbreath

tis-oh


----------



## BenL

c_topher said:


> Maybe a stupid question...I have always said "tea-soh", but in speaking with a local AD, she pronounced it as "tis-it".
> 
> Thoughts/opinions?


I believe your pronunciation was the correct one.


----------



## kiterpete

I always thought it was - TEA-SO


----------



## leewmeister

Way back when we first started this forum, I put up a poll *"How do YOU pronounce 'Tissot'?"* I came up with about eight or nine variations... and it turned out ALL of them were wrong! :-d

Ain't French wonderful? ;-)


----------



## c_topher

leewmeister said:


> Way back when we first started this forum, I put up a poll *"How do YOU pronounce 'Tissot'?"* I came up with about eight or nine variations... and it turned out ALL of them were wrong! :-d
> 
> Ain't French wonderful? ;-)


Ahh...I searched on "pronunciation" but not "pronounce".

Anyway what is the correct pronunciation, in your opinion?


----------



## Eeeb

kiterpete said:


> I always thought it was - TEA-SO


That is about the way they pronounce it if you call them on the phone... emphasis was on the SO....


----------



## jbbighorn

Eeeb said:


> That is about the way they pronounce it if you call them.
> Everything I have seen has it pronounced TEE SO, which makes sence because the Swiss speak French.


----------



## lasse

Hi all.
This page http://www.chronometrie.com/watchsounds/watchsoundspage.htm
Salve


----------



## Zarith

lasse said:


> Hi all.
> This page http://www.chronometrie.com/watchsounds/watchsoundspage.htm
> Salve


Ignore this link. The guy has a very strong SwitzerDeutsch accent (the twisted German they speak in Switzerland). All the French name are not pronounced correctly, including "Tissot".

Like someone suggested, "Tea-So" is really close. "Tee-So" is also fine. The "T" at the end is muted.


----------



## ulaganathan

o| Get confused by pronountation?? It Dosen't Matters!! :rodekaartTissot still the best swiss watch.:-!...Keep it up...:thanks


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Comprende :-! Tea Soh :-d



kiterpete said:


> I always thought it was - TEA-SO


----------



## Sgian Dubh

c_topher said:


> Maybe a stupid question...I have always said "tea-soh", but in speaking with a local AD, she pronounced it as "tis-it".
> 
> Thoughts/opinions?


Not all ADs are cut from the same cloth.


----------



## allshepp

The correct pronunciation is tē' sō. I know it for an absolute fact without a question. Example: I would like some tea so bring it to me now please. ( lol ) on the example only. I know the pronunciation I listed is correct without a doubt.


----------



## ManOnTime

jbbighorn said:


> Eeeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is about the way they pronounce it if you call them.Everything I have seen has it pronounced TEE SO, which makes sence because the Swiss speak French.
> 
> 
> 
> As well as German, Italian, Romansh and Latin (on coinage, stamps, etc), depending on region.
Click to expand...


----------



## allshepp

She told you incorrectly. The pronunciation is tē ' sō. I'm a 100% certain of the way it's pronounced. By the way I don't mean to sound cocky on my reply or original comment. I just simply know how to pronounce as easily as the word deoxyribonucleic acid. ( dna) just running on again. But, again the way I spelled tissot is actually the proper way to say it. There's not a doubt about it.


----------



## Deli

T-So


----------



## ShaggyDog

T-Sizzle fo' Rizzle ma WISzzles.


----------



## jcaudill

I agree with "TEE so" and so does WatchTime Magazine . I've found this link pretty helpful since I never took French: Watch Brand Pronunciation › Page 2 › WatchTime - USA's No.1 Watch Magazine


----------



## Deli

jcaudill said:


> I agree with "TEE so" and so does WatchTime Magazine . I've found this link pretty helpful since I never took French: Watch Brand Pronunciation › Page 2 › WatchTime - USA's No.1 Watch Magazine


I'm nitpicking here, but it's more a SHORTER "Tee" than a classic sounding "Tee".

IMHO, the most laughable sounding ones I've heard so far :

- Tee Saught
- Ty Soo


----------



## leewmeister

If you say it backwards: Toss it.


----------



## John.Marx

All reputable sources I've found seem to agree on Tee-so.

https://www.twentytwoten.com/index.php/2016/05/08/phonetics-brands/

I always find the best authentication is to find an advertisement from the company on YouTube and see how they pronounce it! Jaeger LeCoultre is a fun one, but let's leave that for another thread!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron1n

Not a fan of the Tiss-Ott pronunciation.


----------



## v8chrono

My friend, who owns a number of them continues to say TISS-OTT even though I correct him frequently with what I deem the pronunciation to be, TEA-SOH


----------



## Ju5t1n

c_topher said:


> Maybe a stupid question...I have always said "tea-soh", but in speaking with a local AD, she pronounced it as "tis-it".
> 
> Thoughts/opinions?


You're way closer than her. Actually depending on if you pronounce that H in Soh, you're pretty much right. Try it like this "TEE-SO". That's the French pronunciation of this mans surname Charles-Felicien Tissot, he's a Frenchman that founded the company.


----------



## soufiane

v8chrono said:


> My friend, who owns a number of them continues to say TISS-OTT even though I correct him frequently with what I deem the pronunciation to be, TEA-SOH


It's French and it's Tea So

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willbur

In fact it's more Teas so.
Just look offical advertissing


----------



## RedVee

I used to say Tiss O. Now I say T so


----------



## willbur

Tissot is made of 2 syllables separated by a double S.
So you have to finish the first one with a S and Start the seconde one with a S.
So it's more Tissssot, S have to be maintained to ensure the transition.


----------



## fish70




----------



## Rolexplorer

HEH this post is 12 years old . . . . .. ...
. . . . anyway . . . .
. . . . From Wikipedia:
*Tissot* *SA* (French pronunciation: [ti'so]) is a Swiss luxury watchmaker.[


----------



## Deity42

I acknowledge the correct pronunciation is "tea-so" but find myself saying "tiss-oh" more often.

FWIW, I also still say "Vack-eron Constantine" even though a saleswoman corrected me to "Vash-eron Con-stan-tin."

I'm not even going to bother thinking about JLC.


----------



## acrolyu2

French the final t's are not pronounced


----------

